
Advice on working with Bitcoin - pattle
I&#x27;m interested in developing applications that use Bitcoin and other digital currencies but I&#x27;m unsure where to start.<p>Can anyone recommend any good resources online, tutorials, API&#x27;s that can get me started?<p>Thanks
======
Avalaxy
The book 'Mastering Bitcoin' from O'Reilly is an AWESOME read if you're going
to develop stuff with Bitcoin. It's extremely insightful into how Bitcoin
really works and shows you how to program stuff as well.

~~~
pattle
Thanks I'll check it out

------
27182818284
There is a Coursera course from Princeton on the subject

[https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech](https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech)

------
qatester
Do not work with it, why?

1\. average electricity spending in total much higher than value of bitcoin.
Basically bitcoin causes more co2 emission.

2\. In its current form, bitcoin is not feasible in the future to mine, are
tou going to download 10Tb of chain into your PC? if no than after 10-20years
other average person will think alike. other solution is centralizing some of
the data, than its not P2P.

3\. Satoshi left the community, who knows maybe he is/they are working with
their real name, but anyway they probably found some issues with it and its
not leaving without reason.

Why learn? Its amazing piece of technology, logic and how human brain create
such solutions.

~~~
Avalaxy
1) Yea it uses power, but so do all the millions of machines that are used for
banking. In fact, if you compare them, Bitcoin is extremely efficient.

2) Well, first of all you're just talking about the current state of the
blockchain. Perhaps in the future we can 'archive' transactions so they don't
have to be downloaded any more. Furthermore, you're talking about 10~20 years
time from now. By then 10TB will be irrelevantly small. Nowadays you can
already buy a 4TB hard drive for like $100.

3) Eh what? First of all this point doesn't even make sense, but Satoshi isn't
even needed any more. The work is fully open source and it's now being led by
the community.

Anyway, I really don't see what you post has to do with OP's question. You're
not answering him, but just repeating some old refuted fallacies.

~~~
woah
The banking system handles millions of times more transactions than Bitcoin.
The entire Bitcoin network has less transaction throughput than a raspberry pi
in a shoebox.

